# ECLSTS, 2013



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Just getting ready for the Spring ECLSTS, and had a few questions.

1. Anybody know if the Thursday evening dinner will be held this year?
2. Date for the release f the vendor information?
3. Date for the release of the various seminars?
4. Any other "earth shattering" information about the show?

Thanks.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not heard anything other then whats posted on the web site. I plan on attending on the friday. Our club (pocono Mt Garden RR Society) will have our moduler setup. I will be running between that and hopefully running on the live steam track (if their is one set up that will aloow me to run on)?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel... In past years, my experience has been that Thursday night dinner is kind of "on your own". A number of us have gone to Smokey Bones..... 

Others head for The White Rose or more casual, but good food at the Lyndon Diner near Smokey Bones. But nothing formal that I know of..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Smokey ,,bones?? They have better lighting for the old dudes..


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Shawn, 2011 was my first time at ECLSTS and the fellows on the live steam tracks were very hospitable to myself and my Ruby. We will be there Friday too. I'll have to keep my eyes open for you. 

Stan, I'll vouch for the White Rose. Very cool place.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

LSOL used to do a dinner on THursday nite. I don't know if they are doing one this year. I would be willing to try to put something together if anyone is interested. 
LAO


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I've done the LSOL dinner in the past. Always fun and educational. Haven't heard anything about it going down this year, so that's why I put out the feeler.

Noel


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Lsol and MLS are two different web sites. I used to belong to lsol and dropped out the people were not very friendly. I asked a couple of questions and neven recived an answer. Guess i was not in the click that is not the case here.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes they are two different sites. I was stating for informational purposes. No takers so far. I am going down on Wednesday so if anyone is going to be around I find Logan's has great food (Meat especially.) and beer. 
LAO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i like Logan's and you can put the shells on the floor


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Logan's ! is that the full name ? 

The last time I was lucky enough to be able to attend ECLSTS was...2003 ! 
Trying to recall if I noticed it advertised somewheres back then ....

thanks for any additional info


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug; 

I think the full name is Logan's Roadhouse (or maybe Logan's Road House). Anyhow, that is close enough. 

Just checked the yellow pages. Shown there as Logan's Roadhouse Restaurant. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

Larry me and Lyle should be pulling into town wensday night would love to get together with you then 
Matt Drenan


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, 
That sound great to me. I will be leaving at my usual time in the AM and might do Gettysburg in the early afternoon. 
LAO


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

otherwise it will be good to see all of you again


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

4. Any other "earth shattering" information about the show? 

Steam! There will be Steam!!! (Ok, not really earth shattering, but just had to get in a plug) ;-) 

Scott


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Scott*

*Steam = Speed - So will you and the Wada Zephyr be running around the track?







*


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Ray, 

Haven't decided on what to bring yet, but I can't pass up a special request. ;-) It may have to make a showing! 

Scott


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott 

Just don't let the hornets out of the body shell.... BUZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Logans is good stuff. SEPGRS hit that place up last year as a club....i didnt think they were ready for like 20 people LOL 

See you all there, I'll be at the SEPGRS modular all weekend when im not attempting to spend money i dont have


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin 
post a couple of photos of the layout. I was tring to remember which one it is.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By scottemcdonald on 27 Jan 2013 07:24 PM 
Ray, 

Haven't decided on what to bring yet, but I can't pass up a special request. ;-) It may have to make a showing! 

Scott *Scott
PRETTY PLEASE and maybe a shot and a beer!*

*I have the body straight and decorated (Thanks StanC). 
Next will mount it on a sparkie chassis with the home made trailing truck
(....without bee's....).*
*
Then I will work on making more trucks, center car(s) and obs chassis.
The bodies will follow once the truck swing freely....;^)...








*


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Jan 2013 07:47 PM 
Kevin 
post a couple of photos of the layout. I was tring to remember which one it is. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVM6Kl0-kQo


Theres a video of me and a buddies stuff running....i think this was about as long as 3/4 of the layout...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We found out that Harry has five booth spaces left, so we decided to make the trip. Means 4 days of pulling a trailer, but it will be worth it just to see Stan.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, hope the Z runs good. Mike, say hi to Stan for me and sell a lot of stuff to him!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, Welcome to the ECLSTS. 
LAO


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 13 Mar 2013 08:07 PM 
We found out that Harry has five booth spaces left, so we decided to make the trip. Means 4 days of pulling a trailer, but it will be worth it just to see Stan. 

I KNEW IT!!!!!! I knew you would end up going.... 
Mike If you see any garden metal models cat walks , buy them for me. I don't care how many. lots...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Those may be tough to find. We will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Treeman on 13 Mar 2013 08:07 PM 
We found out that Harry has five booth spaces left, so we decided to make the trip. Means 4 days of pulling a trailer, but it will be worth it just to see Stan. 


Good Gosh and Mighty Joe Friday.....You must be really desperate to see People.....All that way pulling a trailer to see Stan....


JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sigh....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty don,t buy all the catwalks ineed 38 inches to finish off our bridge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There ya go ALL, Pete and myself need all you can find. 
I just can't see how driving 4 days and hotel cost and eating , my God Mike needs Steak every meal. You can brake even. But then the two times I was out there., Motel fling, missing work. I did not even think of stay in the black. 
I wish I knew some big wig in China who could get Steves (GMM) forms over here to him..... They are a great product...
Maybe if 100 of us called over there regularly????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

With the building talent you have Marty I'm surprised you don't build your own. Save you bucks. Good think Stan is on his own to this show







Later RJD


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

As luck would have it, the timing belt went out on my car Sunday evening, so my trip to ECLSTS this Spring has been cancelled. So sorry, no live diesel Zephyr at ECLSTS Spring 2013. Ya'll have fun now, ya' hear. 

Scott


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

OK. Thursday. A vanfull of us are coming down from Toronto, and if we get to town on time & if I can persuade the others, and if we can find the place, despite Stan's seeming deeper knowledge, we'll head for Logan's, because right now with 4-5 guys lining up, it's looking like the most likely spot. Wear your caps; I'll be in one, and we'll introduce ourselves. I know, that's a lot of ifs - given the weather, the drive might be a bit rough in patches.... 

Cheers!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey jonny we meet some of your toronto g scalers one years ago at york and they had dinner with us firday night.Their first names were john and glenn we had a joke about horton donuts. When i said they had dinner with us i meant nogers, northern ohio garden railroad society frank, mike charlie pete karen and the others. Was just wondering if you would be with those guys.We are staying at the hampton inn


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, John.... Logan's sounds good as well... I just go where the driver takes me...


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

I just announced Logan's Thursday night on LSC as well. Be there or be square.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

throw some shells on the floor for me, if you get there before 6 have a large one also for me 
Dick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Mar 2013 04:27 PM 
There ya go ALL, Pete and myself need all you can find. 
I just can't see how driving 4 days and hotel cost and eating , my God Mike needs Steak every meal. You can brake even. But then the two times I was out there., Motel fling, missing work. I did not even think of stay in the black. 
I wish I knew some big wig in China who could get Steves (GMM) forms over here to him..... They are a great product...
Maybe if 100 of us called over there regularly???? 


Marty,

Paul Burch and I bought quite a few GMM catwalks early last year when Steve was selling on eBay "Buy It Now". I know I bought about 60-70 feet of them at $30/24 inches. I just did a search for some and came up with Charles Ro having some in stock @ 17.95 for 12 inches. I pressed the "Buy" button and it took me to a sign in area. It did not say they were out of stock. http://www.charlesro.com/store/merc...ode=GGMCBT

Give it a try. Nothing to lose.


----------



## ZamValley (Apr 23, 2011)

Pete (NOGRS) Terry, Kevin, and I (Bob) are staying at the Holiday Inn and maybe going to Logan's. See you at the show.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I finally googled "logan's" and found out it was a national chain ! 

Personally I prefer to ferret out and spend my funds at 'mom 'n pop' food places ... like the German rest. experienced, that I was invited to share a loong table with the 'conduit benchwork gang' back in 2003 (?) And also the diner next to the RRInn. 

oh it would be nice to make it down there again .... hope ya all have a great time, ECLSTS'13 !!

nite,
doug c


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you who are foodies and like to sample really good food, you might want to try "The Left Bank" downtown York. I go there every year on Thursday. Never have been disappointed.


Doc


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Just called charles ro they have one piece in stock. No help but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob there will be about twenty to twentyfive nogers at york.See you guys there.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

What I'd do differently next time:
I had a great time BUT:
Turns out we only saw our own gang of five at Logan's that night. Now, I went down to York, not for the shopping but for the socializing, but it was my first trip, and I stayed at the Days' Inn because the guys who took me down and who had been many times made that particular arrangement. 
It would cost a bit more to stay at the Holiday Inn, but from what I saw there, that's where the social action was. IMHO it's worth staying there in order to be with the whole gang & know what-all is going on, get to know some good people, chat in the bar with many model rails, decide who's eating where, what else there is to do and see in the neighbourhood, arrange get-togethers, etc., etc. 
After spending say $200 to be in York in the first place (Train tickets and Gas combined), AFAIC it's worth an extra $15 a night to be where the action is. 
So next year I resolve to stay at the Holiday Inn. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The bar at the INN was hopping Thursday, Friday and Saturday Night. Met a great bunch og G gaugers from Ottawa, CA. Was at Logan's one Thursday night and on the bar side there was at least 12 people attending the show sitting there and a bunch in the restaurant (SEPGRS?). HAd a blast chatting on all 3 nights. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick question for those of you who were there. Did TrainWorld have a booth this year? 

I'm not sure whether I missed it, or whether the all-Piko booth in TrainWorld's former location was really from TrainWorld. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey 

Okay, thanks Jim. (see below)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

IIRC, TrainWorld announced to JJ Productions they were cancelling about a week or 10 days before the show. The BIG space for the clinics was where they used to set up. Last year the clinics were in the area outside the ticket booths next to the parking lot. 

So NO... you did not miss them


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

clinics are always hard when you don't have a quiet room to have them in.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

With this group, how could the room ever be quiet?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

The large room has a bunch of collapsible wall partitions for dividing the space. They actually pulled them out and made a nice separate room in the corner complete with door that could be closed during the presentations if necessary.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah they've had venue management assemble a clinic room with the movable walls since at least 2003, when I was last able to attend ECLSTS !


----------

